# youtube subscriptions lost



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

has anyone else gone to youtube and found that all there subscriptions have disappeared?

edit nevermind it is technical difficulties.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

They must be having problems. When I checked my subscriptions it took me to a page that states 500 Internal Server Error.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had noticed that for the past week or so the "New videos" tab has not actually been showing new videos from my subscriptions... IF I looked at specific subscriptions I would see new videos that weren't appearing.

So, maybe they are trying to fix that problem.


----------

